# I'm no longer an ISOM Virgin!



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well its official!! I have begun my journey down the slippery slope and damn it looks like a long way down. Well it all started when Bruce5 was generous enough to gift me an 03 Punch Punch. I was ecstatic when he PM'd me with the good news. Then to my surprise I recieved a Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 in the PIF trade from C_Waddell1. Could it get any better? Am I the luckiest son of a gun in the world? I'd answer with a HELL YES!! So today I will be reviewing my first 2 ISOM's and relishing the time I spent with them. The Punch was smoked this past Tuesday evening and the Juan Lopez was smoked Wednesday around Brunch.

The day started off magically because I knew what awaited me when I returned home. After a beautiful Steak Dinner I let my food digest for about an hour before I made the decision to start the fun. My first impression was that this was the single greatest smelling cigar I had ever come across. It had the aroma of very deep cigar. And indeed Cubans do smell kinda like Horsesh*t.  It was kind of earthy smelling. I was so excited, I toasted the end to damn near perfection and took my first puff. WOW!!! It was the smoothest cigar I had ever tasted. There was not one hint of any harshness. It was a nice rich flavor that was not overbearing but very pleasant. As I worked my way through the creamy and earthy first 1/4 I noticed a change in flavor. I don't know if this is what is meant by "complexity" but the flavor changed into a woody leathery taste. It was extremely enjoyable. The draw was damn near perfect. Around the last 1/4 of the stick the flavor changed into a bold spicy flavor. I was thoroughly impressed with its strong finish and exceptional quality all the way down to the end. I guess it shows what some age will do for a cigar. I didn't want the moment to end, but I made it last for a good hour and fifteen min. Thanks Bruce5

The next morning I woke up wonderfully refreshed from the previous nights festivities. I had a light brunch and fired up the Juan Lopez. It had a milder aroma pre-light but sort of smelled of coffee. The construction was decent but after the light-up all concerns of construction left my mind and I was left with a nice smooth cream flavor. The cigar emitted volumes of smoke and each puff was a nice sweet delight. The flavor stayed consistent throughout the entire smoke. I was so impressed with the flavor and quality that if and when I order a box this will become my new morning smoke. Exceptional flavor and quality. Thanks C_Waddell1

Well that's my first experience with ISOM's. I have a feeling it will not be my last. I really want to express my grattitude to Bruce and Clint for being so generous. I sent them some rep but if anyone else wants to send more on my behalf it would be appreciated. 

Thanks to all,
Dustin


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I don't think that's a slope you're sliding down. It's more like a cliff! Enjoy the fall! Thanks for the great reviews.

GoatLocker


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Outstanding!

Good for you and thanks for the reviews!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

excellent reviews... i'm glad you did one on the punch punch. while i am down in Tx, i felt like i needed to take a look-see at these in case i were to purchase some in the near future... i put a post on another forum and pretty soon a great BOTL by the name of Herfzilla (he's on here as well) said he'd gladly send me a fiver...

my wife said they got to the house yesterday (and a bonus cigar, which she teased me by saying was an H. Upmann, same size - even used the term ring gauge - thanks for the mag46, mark).

so, i can't wait to try my first punch punch punch as well.
those JL #2 are awesome though, aren't they?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well its official!! I have begun my journey down the slippery slope and damn it looks like a long way down. Well it all started when Bruce5 was generous enough to gift me an 03 Punch Punch. I was ecstatic when he PM'd me with the good news. Then to my surprise I recieved a Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 in the PIF trade from C_Waddell1. Could it get any better? Am I the luckiest son of a gun in the world? I'd answer with a HELL YES!! So today I will be reviewing my first 2 ISOM's and relishing the time I spent with them. The Punch was smoked this past Tuesday evening and the Juan Lopez was smoked Wednesday around Brunch.
> 
> The day started off magically because I knew what awaited me when I returned home. After a beautiful Steak Dinner I let my food digest for about an hour before I made the decision to start the fun. My first impression was that this was the single greatest smelling cigar I had ever come across. It had the aroma of very deep cigar. And indeed Cubans do smell kinda like Horsesh*t.  It was kind of earthy smelling. I was so excited, I toasted the end to damn near perfection and took my first puff. WOW!!! It was the smoothest cigar I had ever tasted. There was not one hint of any harshness. It was a nice rich flavor that was not overbearing but very pleasant. As I worked my way through the creamy and earthy first 1/4 I noticed a change in flavor. I don't know if this is what is meant by "complexity" but the flavor changed into a woody leathery taste. It was extremely enjoyable. The draw was damn near perfect. Around the last 1/4 of the stick the flavor changed into a bold spicy flavor. I was thoroughly impressed with its strong finish and exceptional quality all the way down to the end. I guess it shows what some age will do for a cigar. I didn't want the moment to end, but I made it last for a good hour and fifteen min. Thanks Bruce5
> 
> ...


.
Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

No turning back now! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

I am pretty much thinking that you are now toast! I like the JL#2 myself, as it is a great bargain, as is the JL#1.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes, it would appear that I am rapidly tumbling down the slope. Although that is not a bad thing at all. Thanks to all those who helped lead me down the path.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome aboard the Slippery Slope Express! It's all downhill from here, brother, but it's a fun ride!!


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Please inform your spouse that several coolers will be moving in with you shortly!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Herfzilla, man you're not kidding. I'm already looking at construction plans for a Fridgeador. Pretty soon I'll be a down and dirty LLG. My fiance' already can't stand the smell of cigar smoke. However she seems to love going to the cigar shop and walking around in the humidor. Go figure. No, seriously though she's awesome. She's very supportive of my hobbies (motorcycles, cigars, other dangerous things) and even takes the time to learn about cigars and what makes them special. Hell, the other day she even started up a conversation about how cigars are rolled......... I was blown away. She is truly my partner.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Your girl is like my wife. She hates the smell of the smoke, but still lets me gets crazy with my hobbies. Just a great girl... I am very lucky.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

A great girl is hard to find. But if you get one, hold on to em no matter what. Does your wife also let you smoke whenever you want but refuse to hang out with you while you're smoking? Kind of puts a cramp on your social outings


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Mine does not care if I smoke, but will not let me smoke in the house. Can't say that I blame her since I don't much care for the smell of old cigar (or cigarette) smoke either. Thus, we built the "smoking porch" wired it for audio and video, and now moi and her cigarette smoking friends have somewhere to go "burn 'em."


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah Herf, eventually (when I'm really rich  ) I'm going to turn one of the rooms in the house into a library/cigar room. I already have the entire set up planned out, now I just need the extra 10,000 to turn it into my own slice of paradise. You'd be amazed how much indoor filtration systems cost. Suffice to say its more than I make.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah Herf, eventually (when I'm really rich  ) I'm going to turn one of the rooms in the house into a library/cigar room. I already have the entire set up planned out, now I just need the extra 10,000 to turn it into my own slice of paradise. You'd be amazed how much indoor filtration systems cost. Suffice to say its more than I make.


My girlfriend has let me set up my own smoking room, too. It's called the GARAGE!!! :r :fu :r


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

LasciviousXXX,

congrats on your first ISOM. My first was a beautiful Fonseca just 2 months ago even though I have been smoking cigars for 12 years. Since then I have enjoyed a handful of other Habanas and will definitely want to add more of them to my cooler.

Unlike some of the BOTLs here I won't give up my Nicaraguan, Dominican, and Honduran cigars. I have liked the Cubans I have smoked a lot, but none of them have entered my top 5 YET.

My wife gives me hell for smoking cigars. 

-Matt-


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Herfzilla, man you're not kidding. I'm already looking at construction plans for a Fridgeador. Pretty soon I'll be a down and dirty LLG. My fiance' already can't stand the smell of cigar smoke. However she seems to love going to the cigar shop and walking around in the humidor. Go figure. No, seriously though she's awesome. She's very supportive of my hobbies (motorcycles, cigars, other dangerous things) and even takes the time to learn about cigars and what makes them special. Hell, the other day she even started up a conversation about how cigars are rolled......... I was blown away. She is truly my partner.


Lascivious - it's all about the...um...cigar.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

XXXPuppy said:


> Lascivious - it's all about the...um...cigar.


Ladies and Gentleman I'd like to introduce my fiance'. Thank you honey, and yes it is all about the cigars  (and you of course  )


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Ladies and Gentleman I'd like to introduce my fiance'. Thank you honey, and yes it is all about the cigars  (and you of course  )


Not cigars, _cigar_. Just one. Hence, the fiance. No sense getting married if I'm looking for more than one cigar, hey? Ditto on the ashtrays, baby (heh, ashtrays. I crack my self up).


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

HaHaHa. Glad you joined up hun. Welcome to the wonderful world of cigars :w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

do you two take turns typing on the same computer?


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

Naw, he works nights.


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

LasciviousXXX,

Happy to hear you enjoyed the smoke. Have fun on the way down! :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well its official!! I have begun my journey down the slippery slope and damn it looks like a long way down. Well it all started when Bruce5 was generous enough to gift me an 03 Punch Punch. I was ecstatic when he PM'd me with the good news. Then to my surprise I recieved a Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 in the PIF trade from C_Waddell1. Could it get any better? Am I the luckiest son of a gun in the world? I'd answer with a HELL YES!! So today I will be reviewing my first 2 ISOM's and relishing the time I spent with them. The Punch was smoked this past Tuesday evening and the Juan Lopez was smoked Wednesday around Brunch.
> 
> The day started off magically because I knew what awaited me when I returned home. After a beautiful Steak Dinner I let my food digest for about an hour before I made the decision to start the fun. My first impression was that this was the single greatest smelling cigar I had ever come across. It had the aroma of very deep cigar. And indeed Cubans do smell kinda like Horsesh*t.  It was kind of earthy smelling. I was so excited, I toasted the end to damn near perfection and took my first puff. WOW!!! It was the smoothest cigar I had ever tasted. There was not one hint of any harshness. It was a nice rich flavor that was not overbearing but very pleasant. As I worked my way through the creamy and earthy first 1/4 I noticed a change in flavor. I don't know if this is what is meant by "complexity" but the flavor changed into a woody leathery taste. It was extremely enjoyable. The draw was damn near perfect. Around the last 1/4 of the stick the flavor changed into a bold spicy flavor. I was thoroughly impressed with its strong finish and exceptional quality all the way down to the end. I guess it shows what some age will do for a cigar. I didn't want the moment to end, but I made it last for a good hour and fifteen min. Thanks Bruce5
> 
> ...


THe corruption of Dustin.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> THe corruption of Dustin.


Yes,

I think this could be the script for an after-school special. I swear there is a peer pressure angle here!

ATL


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

When I read all these old posts it makes me wonder what I will be like in 2 years. Almost a year into stogies, I bypassed the NC's for the most part, and own #@ boxes so far. What's next? The progression of some on the gorillas in the past year or 2 is almost amazing. Good to see though. Scary!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> When I read all these old posts it makes me wonder what I will be like in 2 years. Almost a year into stogies, I bypassed the NC's for the most part, and own #@ boxes so far. What's next? The progression of some on the gorillas in the past year or 2 is almost amazing. Good to see though. Scary!


Exactly! Dustin went from a post-whoring sex addict to...well...I guess that some people, somewhere, might change


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

For the last week CS has been like the history channel.:r 

You have to wonder if all these old gorillas see these threads from when they were newbies, and feel like mom is showing their friends home movies of when they were babies taking a bath or naked on the bear skin rug. :r


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Dustin was devirginized Nov.04? What a friggin' newbie!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

It's me just two years before!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Dustin was devirginized Nov.04? What a friggin' newbie!


Yeah and I loved every minute of it too 

Surprisingly it didn't hurt as much as they said it would... hmmm.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Great Review!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ya newb


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

kvm said:


> *For the last week CS has been like the history channel.*:r
> 
> You have to wonder if all these old gorillas see these threads from when they were newbies, and feel like mom is showing their friends home movies of when they were babies taking a bath or naked on the bear skin rug. :r


These should all be required reading to become a member.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

enjoyed the review
bandit


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

I remember my first time....My hot, 10th grade french teacher, Miss Miller, kept me after class one day. After everyone left, she closed the door and...

Oh wait! Nevermind. I'm thinking about a different "first time"!

My first ISOM was received from Nooner in the NST, a San Cristobal El Principe. It was unbanded and he told me to try it and PM him my impressions, then he would tell me what it was. It was one of the best smokes I've had and now it has me wanting to purchase a box and to try some of the other ISOMs that I read about on here. Nooner, thanks for making the slope even slicker than I thought it could be.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

your lucky and I am envious


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

:r vintage Club Stogie here...


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well its official!! I have begun my journey down the slippery slope and damn it looks like a long way down. Well it all started when Bruce5 was generous enough to gift me an 03 Punch Punch. I was ecstatic when he PM'd me with the good news. Then to my surprise I recieved a Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 in the PIF trade from C_Waddell1. Could it get any better? Am I the luckiest son of a gun in the world? I'd answer with a HELL YES!! So today I will be reviewing my first 2 ISOM's and relishing the time I spent with them. The Punch was smoked this past Tuesday evening and the Juan Lopez was smoked Wednesday around Brunch.
> 
> The day started off magically because I knew what awaited me when I returned home. After a beautiful Steak Dinner I let my food digest for about an hour before I made the decision to start the fun. My first impression was that this was the single greatest smelling cigar I had ever come across. It had the aroma of very deep cigar. And indeed Cubans do smell kinda like Horsesh*t.  It was kind of earthy smelling. I was so excited, I toasted the end to damn near perfection and took my first puff. WOW!!! It was the smoothest cigar I had ever tasted. There was not one hint of any harshness. It was a nice rich flavor that was not overbearing but very pleasant. As I worked my way through the creamy and earthy first 1/4 I noticed a change in flavor. I don't know if this is what is meant by "complexity" but the flavor changed into a woody leathery taste. It was extremely enjoyable. The draw was damn near perfect. Around the last 1/4 of the stick the flavor changed into a bold spicy flavor. I was thoroughly impressed with its strong finish and exceptional quality all the way down to the end. I guess it shows what some age will do for a cigar. I didn't want the moment to end, but I made it last for a good hour and fifteen min. Thanks Bruce5
> 
> ...


excuse the ignrance triple x but what is isom ?


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

ISOM = Island South of Miami.
ISOM = Cuban Cigar


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL, I still can't believe that I used the term "ISOM" :r

Now I just say Cuban Cigar or Habano. LOL


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> LOL, I still can't believe that I used the term "ISOM" :r
> 
> Now I just say Cuban Cigar or Habano. LOL


Slut.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> LOL, I still can't believe that I used the term "ISOM" :r
> 
> Now I just say Cuban Cigar or Habano. LOL


Unless Greg is around then we all call them ISOM's......:r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well its official!! I have begun my journey down the slippery slope and damn it looks like a long way down. Well it all started when Bruce5 was generous enough to gift me an 03 Punch Punch. I was ecstatic when he PM'd me with the good news. Then to my surprise I recieved a Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 in the PIF trade from C_Waddell1. Could it get any better? Am I the luckiest son of a gun in the world? I'd answer with a HELL YES!! So today I will be reviewing my first 2 ISOM's and relishing the time I spent with them. The Punch was smoked this past Tuesday evening and the Juan Lopez was smoked Wednesday around Brunch.
> 
> The day started off magically because I knew what awaited me when I returned home. After a beautiful Steak Dinner I let my food digest for about an hour before I made the decision to start the fun. My first impression was that this was the single greatest smelling cigar I had ever come across. It had the aroma of very deep cigar. And indeed Cubans do smell kinda like Horsesh*t.  It was kind of earthy smelling. I was so excited, I toasted the end to damn near perfection and took my first puff. WOW!!! It was the smoothest cigar I had ever tasted. There was not one hint of any harshness. It was a nice rich flavor that was not overbearing but very pleasant. As I worked my way through the creamy and earthy first 1/4 I noticed a change in flavor. I don't know if this is what is meant by "complexity" but the flavor changed into a woody leathery taste. It was extremely enjoyable. The draw was damn near perfect. Around the last 1/4 of the stick the flavor changed into a bold spicy flavor. I was thoroughly impressed with its strong finish and exceptional quality all the way down to the end. I guess it shows what some age will do for a cigar. I didn't want the moment to end, but I made it last for a good hour and fifteen min. Thanks Bruce5
> 
> ...


Nearing my 2nd anniversary of CS, I am perusing some old threads prior to my joining. What a find this one is! I can't decide if Dustin's rapid decent down the slope should make me : a) proud of my patience with this hobsession, or b) open a couple windows and start doing some serious shopping.:ss I know what Addiction's choice would be...no need to reply Bryan  

And I LOVE that you coined it your first *ISOM*:r Great stuff Dustin :tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome thread resurrection 

Loved reading that.


----------

